# Codesys HMI Seite ändern



## K-SYSTEM-D (11 April 2012)

Hey Leute,

bin mal wieder auf euer Fachwissen angewissen.

Ist es möglich über ein Bit auf eine andere Seite(Codesys 2.3.9 erstellte Visualisierung) zu springen?

Die Visu läuft auf einen PC via Codesys HMI.

Als SPS ist nichts standardmässiges wie Wago etc. verbaut sondern eine Fernwirk SPS die kann nicht viel.

Bin für jeden hinweiß dankbar.

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## IBFS (11 April 2012)

Also wenn es nicht bestimmte Bitgesteuerte Aufträge  (vgl. Auftrag 51 SIEMENS-HMI) gibt wird das wohl nicht möglich sein.

Frank


----------



## K-SYSTEM-D (11 April 2012)

Dann werd ich woll die alternative aus/einblenden nehmen mussen, aber danke

Grüß

Daniel


----------



## IBFS (11 April 2012)

Selbst in der aktuellen V3 HMI:

http://www.3s-software.com/se_data/...alisierung/CoDeSys_Visualisierung_2012_de.pdf

gibt es nur die Variante (Seite 33):

Dynamische Bildumschaltung: abhängig von SPS-Werten wird das dazugehörige Bild (.bmp) - NICHT BILD - angezeigt.

Frank


----------



## DaHauer (12 April 2012)

Hallo 
Ich glaube da wird grad was verwechselt, Dynamische Bildumschaltung (auch in 2.3.xx möglich) und Seitenwechsel.
Der Seitenwechsel wird über die Variable CurrentVisu umgeschaltet oder direkt in den Visualisierungselementen unter "Eingabe - Zoomen nach Vis"
Ich persönlich ziehe eine Seitenumschaltung über Code vor, sobald es mehr als 3 Seiten zum hin- und herschalten gibt.

Die dynamische Bildumschaltung ist für Bitmap Objekte, die bei Seitenaufruf eine Bitmap zugewiesen bekommen sollen.

cheers


----------

